# صور القديس المتنيح البابا شنوده



## النهيسى (17 مارس 2012)

*


































​*​


----------



## النهيسى (17 مارس 2012)

​ 
 ​ 
 ​ 
 ​ 
 ​ 
 ​ 
 ​ 
 ​ 
 ​ 
 ​ 
 ​ 
 ​ 
 ​ 
 ​ 
 ​ 
 
 ​ 
 
​ 
 ​ 
 
 ​ 
 ​ 
 ​ 
 ​ ​​


----------



## النهيسى (17 مارس 2012)

*



* 






































































































​


----------



## النهيسى (17 مارس 2012)

__________________




_____________




__________________




____________________




_____________




________________________





_________________


----------



## النهيسى (17 مارس 2012)

*



*

*



*

*






*​


----------



## candy shop (17 مارس 2012)

ربنا ينيح روحك يا حبيبى 

صليلى اما عرش النعمه يا قديس يا عظيم 

مع المسيح ذاك افضل جدا 
​


----------



## rania79 (17 مارس 2012)

هتفضل جوة قلبى يا قداسة البابا يا قديس عصرنا
يا حبيب الملايين


++++++++
صور اكتر من رائعة ميرسى
​


----------

